# Hello



## Miketike34 (May 21, 2006)

Hi guys im pretty new to this whole thing but i found this website and saw how positive and helpful some of your information and experience are so i just wanted become a part of this to share my experiences and maybe get some help from you guys. I just turned 18 and ive been struggling with anxiety/panic attacks for the past couple months...ive went on zoloft and that made me 10 times worse n now im on celexa. I have been on celexa for about 3 weeks now and i am feeling a lil bit of relief but i am struggling horribly with depersonalization. The first time i experienced this feeling was back a year ago when i smoked a joint for the first time...it changed everything. Sometimes i can deal with it but the hardest times are when i wake up and night time. Ive missed the last 2 weeks of my senior year of highschool and i dont think ill be taking exams. It kills me that i feel like im losing myself and who i am and missing time from my friends. But anyway i just wanted to tell u guys a lil about myself and im happy to be apart of the community now.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Mike,

We're glad you found this place, too. Welcome and please
start posting when and if you want. All questions or comments
can best be replied to down in the main forum.

Take care,
terri*


----------

